# Vandalism??



## randyh (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello from Winnipeg - just read a post on local Winnipeg board about ice shacks being vandalized on the Red River near Selkirk, MB. This may be a valid report or might be one of the "trollers" trying to stir up trouble. But it brought a question to mind ...... these shacks I refer to are just that - basic maybe 4x8, 6x8, 8x8 units knocked together with whatever is available, and they certainly don't have much in the way of anything valuable in them. But it does seem that every winter, vandalism/burning is a problem. My question relates to all those beuatiful multi-thousand dollar wheeled units I see on many US websites and in shots of many popular ice fishing locations. Is vandalism/theft, etc. especially with such expensive units a big problem in the northern ice fishing states? It would seem it would have to be but not being a local, its unlikely the news would ever be reported here anyway. Just looking for some feedback......

or is there something about the US/Canadian border that somehow we have managed to sprout all of these types of jerks on our side?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've seen vandalism/stolen units everywhere. From Becker County in MN to Lake Sakakawea in ND, units broken into. What's worse is every once in awhile you'll hear that they'll get used for meth labs.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I know that someone was in our icehouse at one time. The sliding window was wide open and a few things were moved around, but not thrown all over. That week we had a very bad rain/snow mix so i figured someone might have used it for shelter :-? but i dunno for sure. They didnt break anything so i couldve cared less. but i have also heard of people using them for meth labs. must be a new bait or something :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have heard of people stealing stuff in the icehouse and stealing the whole icehouse. We always take our icehouse off every night for that reason. Its sad that people have to resort to stealing. And as far the meth labs go, meth is being made everywhere. Hunters beware of meth labs, a CO I talked to said that quite a few hunter find them. :eyeroll:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here on Devils Lake we have vandalism and theft of and from ice houses every year. I think the vandals are locals, but your guess is as good as mine on the theft. It is a shame that these things happen. Unless there is an eye witness the people rarely get caught. I doubt it makes you any happier, but yes the A$$holes are on this side of the border too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that we need some vigilanties out on the ice.
8)


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

when i was in highschool me and a buddy had a permanent down on the Red, and we mistakingly left our axe out over night(it was for chopping wood for our stove) and when we went back in the morning there were huge gashes in our house. They were trying to bust the lock off but thankfully were unsuccesful. :eyeroll:

Get a freakin job!


----------

